# Anyone know what this is



## Jeffspriet (Sep 18, 2021)

Just started this summer. Patches of this seem to be taking over my yard


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

possibly Poa Annua
https://www.google.com/search?q=poa+annua&tbm=isch&ved=2ahUKEwjy5NmtzpXzAhXMB50JHbWPCQAQ2-cCegQIABAA&oq=poa+an&gs_lcp=CgNpbWcQARgAMgcIABCxAxBDMgQIABBDMgQIABBDMgUIABCABDIFCAAQgAQyBQgAEIAEMgUIABCABDIFCAAQgAQyBQgAEIAEMgUIABCABDoHCCMQ7wMQJzoLCAAQgAQQsQMQgwE6CAgAEIAEELEDUNSXBFiqnARg8aIEaABwAHgAgAGKAYgBmgSSAQM0LjKYAQCgAQGqAQtnd3Mtd2l6LWltZ8ABAQ&sclient=img&ei=M7hMYbL_OMyP9PwPtZ8m&bih=937&biw=1920&rlz=1C1ONGR_enUS959US959#imgrc=gtMysGpBACfbBM


----------



## Jeffspriet (Sep 18, 2021)

creediddy2021 said:


> possibly Poa Annua
> https://www.google.com/search?q=poa+annua&tbm=isch&ved=2ahUKEwjy5NmtzpXzAhXMB50JHbWPCQAQ2-cCegQIABAA&oq=poa+an&gs_lcp=CgNpbWcQARgAMgcIABCxAxBDMgQIABBDMgQIABBDMgUIABCABDIFCAAQgAQyBQgAEIAEMgUIABCABDIFCAAQgAQyBQgAEIAEMgUIABCABDoHCCMQ7wMQJzoLCAAQgAQQsQMQgwE6CAgAEIAEELEDUNSXBFiqnARg8aIEaABwAHgAgAGKAYgBmgSSAQM0LjKYAQCgAQGqAQtnd3Mtd2l6LWltZ8ABAQ&sclient=img&ei=M7hMYbL_OMyP9PwPtZ8m&bih=937&biw=1920&rlz=1C1ONGR_enUS959US959#imgrc=gtMysGpBACfbBM


Thank you for the response, what do you think I should use to get rid of it?


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

That doesn't look like poa A to me. The blades look too wide and id also think poa A would be much less prevalent just now coming out of the heat of summer


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Almost looks like linn perennial rye. Poor, tearing cut quality. Did you overseed with anything this year or last that contained rye?


----------



## Jeffspriet (Sep 18, 2021)

mowww said:


> Almost looks like linn perennial rye. Poor, tearing cut quality. Did you overseed with anything this year or last that contained rye?


No I haven't overseeded. It's just sod from 2016 that I have been watering with irrigation and laying down fertilizer on


----------

